# 2 female rats for rehoming



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am listing this on behalf of a friend, she had rats for several years but took a break from keeping them while she had a baby, her daughter is now 3 years old so she decided the time was right to get some more rats.
She went into [email protected] one day and totally fell in love with 2 girls.
However, she has had them for almost 4 months now and unfortuatly her daughter is allergic to them, to the point her eyes are watering, constant sneezing, sounding chesty the list goes on. She took her to the doctor and had some tests done and it has now been confirmed as a pet allergy. 
She moved the rats into the garage (with a heater) and her daughters problems completely stopped with days.

She was going to return them to [email protected] but i have asked her to hold off on that for a week to see if anyone on here can help.

They are about 6 months old and sisters.
They are both dumbo's.
One is a mismarked black berkie, has a white belly and a gorgeous white nose and chin, the rest of her is jet black.
The other i am not sure about the colour, she is hooded what looks blue/very dark grey in the sunlight, all of her head is this blue/dark grey colour and has a thick strip down her back, the rest of her is white.

The black berkie is very licky, and extremely friendly. But can be a little shy around people she doesnt know, so might take a little time to build up trust before she is herself. She is quite small.
The hooded one is very outgoing and active. She has never bite anyone but does test bite your clothes when holding her. She is much bigger than the black berkie.

My friend has also been offered a job in cyprus so will be moving very soon.

We are located in Lincoln.

I didnt take my camera round when i went but i did take some pictures on my phone which i can send if anyone wants (sorry cant find my lead to get them onto the computer at the moment).

If i still had my SRS cage i would take them in myself, but no more rats will fit into my current cage.

Any questions please dont hesitate to ask.

Claire


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi everyone again,

Last plea for help, these cuties are due to go to [email protected] adoptions on friday if not. :cryin:

I went round after work tonight to get them out for a bit and they are total sweeties, and gorgeous looking.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Have u tried getting in touch with any local rat rescues near you? Or what about getting in touch with fancy rats forum? Advertising them in the rehoming section.
I really wouldnt want them going back to pets at home, who knows where they'll end up they may get split or a snake feeder breeder could buy them. Someone who's not experienced with rats may take them on and house them in an unsuitable cage fed on a poor diet.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi blade,

There is a rat rescue but it is about a 45min drive from her and she doesnt have a car at the moment as her partner is working away.
I would take her but i work long hours, have a young son and my husband works shifts and has our car most of the time when i'm not at work.
I will put a post on the fancy rat forum as i'm already a member, thank you.

She lives 2mins away from [email protected], i think that is why she thinks its the best (easiest) option.

I really hope these girls find a home soon.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh Claire 

I really hope they don't end up at [email protected] I would take them if I could but a) distance and b) 17 already being an unnecessary number I shouldn't. 
I really hope they find a home soon!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I possibly could, how far is Lincoln from Norwich?


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you, i really dont want them to go there either.
I would have them but we are moving house and i have had to sell the SRS as there is not enough space in the new house so there is no way another cage would fit, and my husband has said no way. My cage is already at its limit to.

When i went round tonight the hooded one seems to be going nuts stuck in the garage, and the black one seemed nervous hiding away. They really need a new home asap.
I'm not sure if the hooded one is alittle cage aggressive or if it is just from little interaction recently, she didnt bite when i put my hand in to pick her up but she jumped at the bars so definatly needs someone experienced which she wont get at [email protected]

I only have until 1pm friday when she finishes work, not sure what else i can do.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I possibly could, how far is Lincoln from Norwich?


Google maps tells me around 2h40min obviously depending on which part of Lincoln and which part of Norwich.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Maltey said:


> Google maps tells me around 2h40min obviously depending on which part of Lincoln and which part of Norwich.


Oh  that's quite far, we're north east of Norwich so another 20mins each way, means a 6hr round trip. I could do it if it was after Friday, but I'm busy then & tomorrow, unless I do some night driving


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh  that's quite far, we're north east of Norwich so another 20mins each way, means a 6hr round trip. I could do it if it was after Friday, but I'm busy then & tomorrow, unless I do some night driving


Not near Dereham by any chance? I don't really go near Lincoln but we will be going to Manchester probably a week on Saturday (although not confirmed yet) and my OH's parents are near Dereham, so there is a small chance I may be of help.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Not near Dereham by any chance? I don't really go near Lincoln but we will be going to Manchester probably a week on Saturday (although not confirmed yet) and my OH's parents are near Dereham, so there is a small chance I may be of help.


We're about 40mins from Dereham, which would be easily doable for us, but they're going on Friday unless there's some way of organising a rat train from Lincoln to Manchester? I'm awful with geography- I think in terms of either 'Norfolk, Cambs, Suffolk, Essex' or 'the rest of the UK'

Claireglynn, if they need a home they are welcome to come here, & either be integrated into my existing group of does in my SRS or housed separately in the top half of my Explorer


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> We're about 40mins from Dereham, which would be easily doable for us, but they're going on Friday unless there's some way of organising a rat train from Lincoln to Manchester? I'm awful with geography- I think in terms of either 'Norfolk, Cambs, Suffolk, Essex' or 'the rest of the UK'
> 
> Claireglynn, if they need a home they are welcome to come here, & either be integrated into my existing group of does in my SRS or housed separately in the top half of my Explorer


Well if anyone can foster around Manchester area till I can come then that's fine. Would be a shame to put such lovelies in pah


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Well....

I have done something terrible, i popped into [email protected] on my way round to her house to buy one of there 99p nobbley gnawer things and they are next to the adoption bit, there was 3 chav's stood there saying about getting small adult rats to try there snakes on as the baby rats are to small now.
Luckily they had no rats in the adoption bit, but i just couldnt let her take them there, knowing they stood a very high chance of being a snake's supper, especially Betty as she is quite small.
My friend said she couldnt wait any longer so i had no choice but to bring them home with me.
This is the terrible bit, i have no spare cage! I have put them in my travelling container, with food and water.
I will get them out tonight for several hours so they dont go insane but they are now desperate for a very good home.
Not sure if i have done the right thing or not, i dont know whats worse a plastic travelling box or [email protected] adoptions.

Please dont shout at me, i feel bad enough looking at their little faces in that 35 litre container! I'm just trying to buy them a little time.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Claireglynn said:


> Well....
> 
> I have done something terrible, i popped into [email protected] on my way round to her house to buy one of there 99p nobbley gnawer things and they are next to the adoption bit, there was 3 chav's stood there saying about getting small adult rats to try there snakes on as the baby rats are to small now.
> Luckily they had no rats in the adoption bit, but i just couldnt let her take them there, knowing they stood a very high chance of being a snake's supper, especially Betty as she is quite small.
> ...


I think everyone is just going to be relieved that they are not going to PaH Hun!! 
I can still possibly pick up next week...though not sure we can go via Lincoln...will have to ask my OH.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I think spending a couple of days in a box is much better than spending a couple of days in a viv waiting to be eaten and spending their last few days in fear instead of being loved.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you both for your nice comments, it means alot.
I am going to resort to pulling at everyones heart strings tomorrow and get pic's uploaded, watch out!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck. I hope you find a home for these girlies.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Claireglynn, did you get my PM? I'm still OK to take the girls if they still need a home


----------

